# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Barcode genereren in excel

## Manado

Goede dag,
Ik probeer in excel na het samenvoegen van 2 cellen, postcode en gsm nummer hier een ean13 barcode van te genereren.
V.b. in G6 staat een postcode 5361 en in K6 staat een gsm nummer 0612345678.
Deze worden dan samengevoegd in M6 tot 53610612345678, dan wordt er in P6 een ean13 barcode gegenereerd.
Hoe doe ik dat want alleen de font naar ean13 wijzigen is niet voldoende.
Ik begrijp dat er zowiesi een controle nummer achter moet.
De bedoeling is dat dit volautomatisch in excel gebeurd aangezien het om een lange lijst adressen gaat.
Wie weet hier een oplossing voor?
Helaas is mijn Engels niet goed genoeg om dit op het web terug te vinden. :Confused: 

B.v.d. Manado

----------


## ImranBhatti

Kijk of deze website helpt

https://www.idautomation.com/

----------


## Manado

Beste ImranBhatti, bedankt voor je reactie.
Op die site ben ik inderdaad al geweest maar daar kom ik niet uit, kan ik niet echt een oplossing vinden.
Er zijn barcode generators in overvloed maar dan moet alles handmatig over genomen worden en dat is niet echt de bedoeling.

M.vr.gr.
Manado

----------


## ImranBhatti

can you upload a sample workbook with desired results manually entered.Sorry I am using google translator to understand dutch, If I am misunderstood.





> kun je een voorbeeldwerkboek uploaden met de gewenste resultaten handmatig ingevoerd. Ik gebruik Google Translator om Nederlands te begrijpen, als ik het verkeerd begrijp.

----------


## Manado

Oo, i'am sorry, im thinking you are Dutch.
I all ready try this site but it dont help me.
I'm looking for a routine in excel it generate a barcode by the value of a cell.
Becose it is a long list it must all automatic not one by one.
Like in cell P6 the value 32240612345678 it must generate the barcode ean 13 in cell M6.

Many thanks,
Manado

----------


## LeoTaxi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HIEdwqnCG0


Kind regards
Leo

----------


## Manado

It looks like i can do somethink with this link, thank you. :Smilie: 
Even op zijn Nederlands, ik denk dat ik hier wel iets mee kan, op deze manier heb je al die andere toepassingen niet nodig, bedankt Leo Taxi.

----------


## Manado

LeoTaxi many thanks.
I follow this video step by step and its realy working. :Smilie: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HIEdwqnCG0

The video makes 6 numbers but i make it 10 and its all working.
So when you need barcodes, dont use from other who are asking money for that because you can easy make it by yourself.

Many thanks Manado :Smilie:

----------


## Manado

Its working oke, generating all barcodes but my reader cant read the codes?
I will try to upload the file if anyone can help me.
But how can i upload, cant find it?

Gr. Manado

----------


## kersplash

Click on Go Advanced then Manage Attachments then Upload.

----------


## LeoTaxi

Yes click on Go Advenced, then scroll till yo see Manage Attachments

dus na Go Advanced even scrollen

mvg
Leo

----------


## Manado

Oke thanks kersplash end LeoTaxi, i will make it empty again and then i will upload.

Gr. Manado

----------


## Manado

Now upload the file. there are 2 Tabs at the end extra to test why it not function.
The problem is my scanner cant read this barcodes.
When i try on things i buy at a shop my scanner can read it.
Now is the barcode wrong or?
I hope someone can help me.
Excuses for my bad Englisch :Frown: 

Gr. Manado

----------


## LeoTaxi

heb zelf geen barcodescanner, dus kan niets testen, mocht via hier geen
afdoende reactie komen probeer eens op www.helpmij.nl
ook een forum met enkele krakken

groetjes
Leo

----------


## Manado

Bedankt LeoTaxi, daar kom ik helaas niet veel verder.
Ben ook op https://www.pc-helpforum.be/ bezig en deel de oplossingen over en weer. :Smilie: 

Gr. Manado

----------


## Manado

Looks like it isnt possible to make a real good code 128 in excel.
I've try a lot of thinks but there never come a code same as i do with the online generators.

Someone still now a possibility?

Gr. Manado

----------


## Manado

I test on a few way diferent code 128 copy and and paste into Word and Excel.
So i find out that the wan i can scan code 128B code is.
The others normal code 128.
Now search for code 128B chr.

Gr. Manado

----------


## davsth

Are you definitely using the right barcode set?

https://www.scandit.com/types-barcod...right-barcode/

----------


## Manado

The start font was wrong 11010000100 font 208.
Change it to 11010010000 font 209.
Now the barcode looks the same as the from the online generators.
Only forgot my scanner, cant check it on my office.

Gr. Manado

----------


## Manado

Beste excel knutselaars, ik ben al een heel eind mede namens de forum leden van PC Help forum Belgie.
Hierbij mijn laatste aanpassingen in het bestand met een screenshot ter verduidelijking en het laatste bestand.
De bedoeling is dat wanneer een gast gescand is dan blijft hij d.m.v. het filter over in de lijst.
Op dat moment moet er dus een invoer veld openen waarin het aantal personen ingevoerd moet worden dat binnen komt op deze persoonlijke uitnodiging.
Dit wordt dan ingevuld in het vakje Opkomst, leuk om achteraf te weten hoeveel gasten er precies geweest zijn.

V.b. door de scanner wordt 002 Excel Forum gefilterd, in de popup (invoerveld) wordt dan 2 ingevuld omdat er 2 personen komen, dit komt dan in de cel K7 te staan.
Uitleg Excel forum.JPG

I try many ways upload file even a you tube film but i dont get it.
In current Attachments i can see my file but cant get it into this message.
What i'm doing wrong?
Oke, upload this message, the file is include.
The upper text is copy/paste, if need translate tel me please i will try, my Englisch is very bad i'm sory.

Alvast bedankt Cor Assa



Uitleg Excel forum.JPG

----------


## Arkadi

Beste Manado, 

Mijn nederlands laat nog heel wat wensen, ik woon te lang in het buitenland.  Maar toch hoop ik het te begrijpen... In het begin had je het over EAN barcodes, maar op pagina 2 begon je het over Code 128 te hebben.... welke heb je nodig?  Ik heb ergens nog een combinatie van een Font en een VBA Functie die wel code128 doen.  Ik weet niet of het precies er uit ziet als online generators, maar in ieder geval is heet geen probleem om ze te "scannen".

----------


## Manado

Beste Arkadi,

Ik heb het al met code 93 opgelost, toch bedankt.
You may post your file here maby i can try it later.

Thanks Manado.

----------


## Arkadi

Manado, 

Met deze code en het font, heb ik vaak code128 barcodes gemaakt in excel.  De cel waar de barcode moet wezen moet als font Code 128 hebben (en dan moet het redelijk groot wezen, 36pt of hoger), en een formula met wat de barcode moet wezen bv. "=Code128(123456789)"
Dat maakt dan een barcode in die cel dat 123456789 scant.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Arkadi

Oops! Font vergeten...

----------


## Manado

Thank you, i shall try it next time.
Many thanks.
Manado

----------

